# xcode interface builder : image bouton



## caseyj (24 Janvier 2011)

bonjour a tous,

 je cherche simplement a personaliser le bouton dans le "tab bar". j'ai intégrer l'image dans xcode ressource, preuve que c bon puisque l'image en question apparait bien dans le View, en revenche pour le bouton on voit juste un carré gris o lieu de l'image.







quelqu'un a une idée ?... 

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 13h53 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 13h34 ----------

ok j'ai capté le truc 

=> The images must be PNGs with transparency, and only the mask is used.  See http://developer.apple.com/iphone/l...eptual/MobileHIG/IconsImages/IconsImages.html

héhé


----------



## Céroce (24 Janvier 2011)

Les boutons de la tabbar sont forcément blancs.

Voir ici.


----------

